# Ontario honey label laws



## dtompsett (Feb 2, 2010)

From what I've seen, it isn't a requirement. When you buy containers like the white/blue 500g/1kg containers, it has the nutritional content on it. But plenty of small-time people still package in glass or other containers... and only have to put the name/address/class etc info on the label. 

Have you tried contacting the OBA? I know there are discussions on labelling/packaging requirements going on right now.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

I would imagine that Ontario, if not already will require food nutrition labels on honey. Manitoba made a law two or so years ago for any processed food sold, including honey. It is not strickly enforced at farmers markets or craft sales. That said, you can go to the Canadian honey council's web site and there they have a nutrtition facts label you can down load and take to a printers. Facts labels sizes depend on your jar area size and by law have to be a specific size and not bent around corners or on the bottom of containers.
As for other label requirements for honey...check with CFIA. If you are inspected you are required to grade and color you honey, as well, you are required to have it lotted and have paperwork in place to trace your lots. Your label also requires your address. The grade and color must also be a certain font size, depending on your jar size
here is a link for the CFIA regulations. It is easy to put together if you want to go that route. In a couple of years it will be either CFIA or C-bisque which you will need to be registered. 
http://www.inspection.gc.ca/english/fssa/honmiel/estman/estmane.shtml


----------



## MajorPain (Jul 22, 2014)

cheesegenie said:


> Does anyone know if Ontario honey needs the nutrition facts on the label like
> maple syrup needed since 2008? All I can find on the gov site is the other
> things that have to be on a label , weight, class, producer name etc. Thanks.


A little late to the show, but any food product not a farmgate sale requires a nutritional facts label.


----------



## OntarioBeeRescue (Apr 17, 2021)

cheesegenie said:


> Does anyone know if Ontario honey needs the nutrition facts on the label like
> maple syrup needed since 2008? All I can find on the gov site is the other
> things that have to be on a label , weight, class, producer name etc. Thanks.








Grade, Container and Label Requirements for Honey in Ontario


OMAFRA Food Industry



www.omafra.gov.on.ca


----------

